# LibNoDave - S7Online - TCP/IP



## Jochen Kühner (9 März 2009)

Ist eine nutzung der LibNoDave DLL auch über die S7Online Schnitstelle möglich wenn Ich per TCP/IP an der SPS hänge??


----------



## MW (9 März 2009)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Ist eine nutzung der LibNoDave DLL auch über die S7Online Schnitstelle möglich wenn Ich per TCP/IP an der SPS hänge??



Ich glaub das Thema hatten wir hier schonmal, ich find den Beitrag aber nicht . 
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere geht es aber nicht, schon aus dem grund, dass man da keine Ip-Adresse übergeben kann. Andererseits macht die verwendung der S7online bei der Kommunikation über Ethernet keinen Sinn, denn das ist ja dann nur ein Umweg, Libnodave kann das doch alles selbst abwickeln.


----------

